# VB 2008 -> Mobile PC Anwendungen programmieren



## vibra (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun erfolgreich verschiedene Progs in VB für den PC geschrieben habe, möchte ich nun auch für Windows Mobile PDAs etwas programmieren.
Dazu habe ich mir auch mal den Windows Mobile 6 Emulator für PC heruntergeladen (habe selbst kein echtes PDA).

Nun stellt sich natürlich die grosse Frage:
WIE erstelle ich (in VB 2008 Express ) eine Setup oder .exe Datei die ich dann WIE auf dem Mobile Rechner bzw. Emulator installiere?
Der VB Express Builder/Publisher erstellt ja für Windows Setups und exe. Aber wie erstelle ich dies für ein PDA? Oder muss ich die .exe Datei nur auf den PDA rüberziehen? 

Ralf


----------



## FwDonnerbalken (4. Februar 2008)

Moin vibra,

auf diesem Board werden nur Themen bis VB 6 behandelt. Alles ab .NET gehört aufdas .NET Board. Bitte stelle deine Frage dort!


----------

